# Fun at Best Buy



## Bob Hubbard (May 5, 2006)

So, what happens when 80 people dressed in blue shirts stop in at the stam Best Buy?

http://www.improveverywhere.com/mission_view.php?mission_id=57


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 5, 2006)

Side note: Site was just listed on Slashdot. Slashdot effect in action, meaning 5 Million geeks are trying to load it at once, causing the server to sorta have a panic attack.  Keep trying. lol


----------



## BrandiJo (May 5, 2006)

i read that earlier today...its great! i sooo wanna try something like that at Kmart


----------



## Lisa (May 5, 2006)

Hilarious!


----------



## FearlessFreep (May 6, 2006)

Does "K-Mart" have a uniform?


----------



## Carol (May 6, 2006)

WAY funny!!


----------



## BrandiJo (May 6, 2006)

red or white polo with black pants ...i worked there for a a year and half lol the managemtn at mine would crap a cow


----------



## MA-Caver (May 6, 2006)

I thought it was a great and HARMLESS joke... couldn't believe that one manager actually thought it was endangering people. HOW? Geez. As long as the posers weren't trying to *discourage* people from buying anything there's nothing they could do... except of course throw a wrench in the works and sanity of the middle level management. 

I'll betcha, I'll just betcha this will start getting chain stores to have *clearly identifyable* markings on employee's uniforms from now on so that this doesn't happen again. :rofl: :lfao: :roflmao::lool:


----------



## FearlessFreep (May 6, 2006)

_
 I'll betcha, I'll just betcha this will start getting chain stores to have *clearly identifyable* markings on employee's uniforms from now on so that this doesn't happen again._

My dad once joked that if you are 30 years old and still working at a job that requires a name tag, you made a bad career choice somewhere along the way 


(he was way over 30...and in the Air Force...which also requires clearly identifiable markings on your work clothes)


----------



## mantis (May 6, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Side note: Site was just listed on Slashdot. Slashdot effect in action, meaning 5 Million geeks are trying to load it at once, causing the server to sorta have a panic attack. Keep trying. lol



haha.. you are slashdotting their site too man!


----------



## Ping898 (May 6, 2006)

I read about the prank, but didn't read the full story until today.  Hillarious.


----------



## Hand Sword (May 8, 2006)

Funny!


----------



## Henderson (May 8, 2006)

:lfao:


----------



## still learning (May 9, 2006)

Hello, My working shirt is a blue Polo shirt, with the company name and logo printed on the front.  When I am serviceing a couple of stores..everyone thinks I work there...especially in Wal-mart.  There are surprise when I tell them..I am not an employee...

This thread..really caught my eye...because I use the same kind of shirt and color. ...........Aloha


----------



## still learning (May 9, 2006)

Hello, My working shirt is a blue Polo shirt, with the company name and logo printed on the front.  When I am serviceing a couple of stores..everyone thinks I work there...especially in Wal-mart.  There are surprise when I tell them..I am not an employee...

This thread..really caught my eye...because I use the same kind of shirt and color. ...........Aloha


----------



## beau_safken (May 9, 2006)

Sounds like fun to me


----------



## crushing (May 9, 2006)

A little while later, an older woman with a handful of products walked past me at one point muttering to herself, "Everyone in this !*!!*!!*! store is wearing a blue shirt and nobody knows a thing!"

So it was business as usual at Best Buy, but with extra blue shirted people.


----------



## Ping898 (May 9, 2006)

crushing said:
			
		

> A little while later, an older woman with a handful of products walked past me at one point muttering to herself, "Everyone in this !*!!*!!*! store is wearing a blue shirt and nobody knows a thing!"
> 
> So it was business as usual at Best Buy, but with extra blue shirted people.


 
Sad but true.  I have found an overwhelming majority of the people on the floor at best buy to be useless if you need more help than "just point me to what I want"

What tends to annoy me most is the several of the services their "geek squad" provides.  Selling services that are unneeded even by the most newbie computer user and services which don't really provide what they say they will.

There is a reason it's nickname is Worst Buy


----------

